# CVA and TIA



## cpccoder2008 (Feb 22, 2011)

On discharge the doctor writes CVA/TIA or CVA and TIA as the final diagnosis, would it be appropriate to code both 435.9 and 434.91 ? Thanks


----------



## lisamarhea (Jul 28, 2011)

No, you would bill one or the other.  If the patient truly has a stroke (if it's not clear in the dictation, you can look at the radiology report), then you would bill 434.91 (or one of the many other stroke codes).  If not, then bill the TIA (435.9).


----------

